# VIDEO TRAILER: Architect of Fate



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=d0WqIVfne-k

THE STORY
The Space Marines stand against the darkness, and yet on countless battlefields they play unwitting roles in the schemes of Fateweaver. From the doomed world of Ilissus, through the embattled corridors of the Endeavour of Will, to the borders of the Eye of Terror itself – friend and foe alike follow the great plan that he set in motion many thousands of years ago. But not even the Architect of Fate himself can foresee the destiny that lies in wait for him...

ABOUT THE BOOK
Collected for the first time, all four parts of the Architect of Fate novella series are presented in a single printed volume. The infamous Kairos Fateweaver, greater daemon of Tzeentch and master of manipulation, has discovered the limits of his power – even one so prescient as he cannot divine beyond the event horizon at the end of the 41st Millennium.

Pre Order Now: http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/architect-of-fate.html

Release Date: May 2012.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So what are exactly each short story about and will this be availeble in stores?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> So what are exactly each short story about and will this be availeble in stores?


_Accursed Eternity by Sarah Cawkwell_
An Architect of Fate novella. Space Marines of the Blood Swords and Star Dragons Chapters are enlisted by Inquisitor Remigius of the Ordo Malleus to storm the infamous daemonship known as the Accursed Eternity. But all is not as it first appears, and what should have been a relatively simple mission rapidly devolves into a hellish warp-spawned nightmare – the stage is set for a galaxy-spanning tale of Chaotic intrigue and of a war which has lasted for ten-thousand years...


_Endeavour of Will by Ben Counter_
An Architect of Fate novella. Chaos Space Marines of the Iron Warriors Legion launch a devastating attack upon their hated foes the Imperial Fists, crippling one of their principal starforts. Unperturbed, the heroic Captain Darnath Lysander withdraws his warriors to a second stronghold, the Endeavour of Will, to weather the rest of the assault. But as the Iron Warriors’ methods are revealed, critical and desperate decisions must be made, lest their insidious techno-contagion spread throughout the Imperial Fists’ fleet and beyond...


_Sanctus by Darius Hinks_
An Architect of Fate novella. The Relictors are sent by the Inquisition to loot the repositories and libraries of a world on the cusp of annihilation. With the countdown to Exterminatus looming over them, they realise that even the Chaos Space Marines of the dreaded Black Legion are not the worst threat that they will have to face before they can escape, and that their true enemy may lie elsewhere.


_Fateweaver by John French_
An Architect of Fate novella. The White Consuls Space Marine Chapter answers a distress call, only to discover that the source of the signal is far more terrifying than the message it relays. As a psychic backlash sweeps through their astropathic choir, the infamous Kairos Fateweaver, greater daemon of Tzeentch and master of manipulation, reveals his final hand in a game which has lasted since the beginning of time. Destiny awaits.


LotN


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

they are a set of linked storys set around the eye of terror.
the first is about a "ghost ship" the second about an inquisitor and a planet set for exterminartis, I have yet to read the 3rd but the 4th is about a space station that is under attack from unknow forces.
All books are linked by fate weaver or his lackys. 
authors are Sarah cawkwell, Darius hinks, ben counter and john french. 
At the momnent i would say this book is ok........ not great, and really didnt enjouy the john french book. There is alot of "time warp" shannanigans in it.#

Want more info let ? My Podcast has book reviews each week, including early release books like Void staker (which is AWESOME)
D


Ninja'd by LotN


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I read them individually on my Kindel in Jan-Feb time frame. They were okay and I would pick up the book if I hadn't read them already.


Endeavour of Will was my favorite of the four.


Doc


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> So what are exactly each short story about and will this be availeble in stores?


This'll be available in stores May 2012.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

The stories about the Relictors and Iron Warriors is whats I'm looking forward the most. Thanks for the answers.


----------



## Big_Cheddars (Feb 14, 2012)

Iron Warriors!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Fuck, I've never seen Christian Dunn before!


----------

